# Commentaries of Judges?



## Founded on the Rock (Mar 29, 2007)

Any good commentaries of the book of Judges?

I am doing a paper and teaching my youth group through it right now and I have a few sources that I am using. But I was curious if anyone knew some good sources. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 29, 2007)

Founded on the Rock said:


> Any good commentaries of the book of Judges?



That's a good question. I've not found any that I'm completely satisfied with. Right now I'm teaching through Judges on Thursday mornings and I'm using Matthew Henry, the Reformation Bible, and some dispensational thing or two (with LOTS of care), but that's it. I've found it difficult to find anything I like (though I must admit that I haven't gone to tremendous lengths to search). 

Then again, it seems to me that Judges doesn't need that much commentary. It exposes apostasy, idolatry and bloodshed to an enormous degree, leading us up to the introduction of Samuel, Saul and David. That seems to be its purpose.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2007)

James Jordan has some good stuff.

I will now go hide before anyone throws rocks at me...


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 29, 2007)

The best commentary on Judges in undoubtedly that of Daniel Block in the New American Commentary series. He is careful, judicious, and conservative. That being said, the field is incredibly weak. Get the Tyndale volume (by Cundall/Morris), and also the Mastering the Old Testament volume by Jackman. Also, if you don't have Keil/Delitzsch, you should get that.


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys!

I was looking for stuff and couldn't find much! I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 29, 2007)

greenbaggins said:


> The best commentary on Judges in undoubtedly that of Daniel Block in the New American Commentary series. He is careful, judicious, and conservative. That being said, the field is incredibly weak. Get the Tyndale volume (by Cundall/Morris), and also the Mastering the Old Testament volume by Jackman. Also, if you don't have Keil/Delitzsch, you should get that.



Keil/Delitzsch! I forgot about that one. Perhaps not the best on Judges, but a good one nonetheless.


----------



## tewilder (Mar 29, 2007)

Kevin said:


> James Jordan has some good stuff.
> 
> I will now go hide before anyone throws rocks at me...



Jordan's commentary on Judges is one of his better things.


----------



## jawyman (Mar 29, 2007)

I have found either the NIV Application Commentary Series on Judges/Ruth by Zondervan or the Expositor’s Bible Commentary on Deuteronomy, Joshua, Judges, Ruth, 1 & 2 Samuel also by Zondervan to be quite helpful. However, if you are not an NIV fan, then there is always the great Matthew Henry.

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/henry/mhc2.vii.i.html


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are some sites – no doubt of a varying quality:
http://www.ibs.org/niv/studybible/print.php?book=judges, http://www.ccel.org/wwsb/Judges/index.html, http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/onsite/sermonmanuscripts.html#judges, http://www.foundationsforfreedom.net/References/OT/Historical/Judges/Judges00Outline.html 
http://www.christianfocus.com/item/show/462/-, http://www.earlyjewishwritings.com/judges.html, http://www.biblecentre.org/commentaries/index_ot.htm#Judges
http://www.banneroftruth.org/pages/book_result.php


----------



## Casey (Mar 29, 2007)

Dale Ralph Davis is _great!_ I love reading his stuff . . do check it out.


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Mar 29, 2007)

Ya I have his commentary (Dale Ralph Davis) , its really good! But at the same time I feel that sometimes he does not tackle some of the more difficult areas of Judges.


----------

